# Need help with 1st big commercial lot bid.



## A&MLawn&Snow (May 22, 2014)

Hello! I've been doing residential driveways for years and this year I decided to step up my business a little more and take on commercial contracts. I have a few smaller lots and driveways and such but this lot is rather large and I could use some tips/pointers to give a reasonable estimate. This client also gave me two large residential accts. so I don't want him to feel like I'm running him dry. The picture is the lot and the large building in front of of French Rd. Not the parking lot that extends in the back. Total of 60 parking spaces and the back lot has 6 light posts that run down the center. HELP! Please and thanks.

-Matt


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Whats the size of the lot in sq ft? How many feet of sidewalk? Where is snow to be piled? Equipment?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

" so I don't want him to feel like I'm running him dry "

what do you mean here ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Citytow;1846275 said:


> " so I don't want him to feel like I'm running him dry "
> 
> what do you mean here ?


What you want to do to all your customers.payup


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

he won that lot. 
he feels bad taking proper compensation from a wealthy businessman , I guess.
wait till he runs dry himself . tables turn quick .
little ironic , someone mastered the forum with google earth picture , 1st post . hmmm.lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Citytow;1846285 said:


> he won that lot.
> he feels bad taking proper compensation from a wealthy businessman , I guess.
> wait till he runs dry himself . tables turn quick .


By the way,that lot will go for less then 5k for the season.


----------



## A&MLawn&Snow (May 22, 2014)

jhall22guitar;1846136 said:


> Whats the size of the lot in sq ft? How many feet of sidewalk? Where is snow to be piled? Equipment?


All snow can be pushed to the perimeter. Lot is approximately 33.7K sqft. No actual removal is needed (loader, dump, etc.) And no sidewalks. Just plowing in my superduty with 8.2ft v blade

And I guess you're right on the wealthy business owner comment. Oh well. Still somewhat new to the business world so gimme-a-break!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

yep , sometimes you gotta get it wrong , to get it right .


----------



## A&MLawn&Snow (May 22, 2014)

grandview;1846289 said:


> By the way,that lot will go for less then 5k for the season.


I was thinking $3800. Think that's a good price?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A&MLawn&Snow;1846972 said:


> I was thinking $3800. Think that's a good price?


For Utica not bad.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I see a building behind that one, you should try and get that also.
Offer a little discount to both of them, if you get both of them give them a 5% off the season rate. 10% if you really want both of them.
As for your price NY guys would know better.
A place like that here in CT in my area, I would be charging roughly around $4,000 to $5,000 just based on the picture to give you an idea.


----------



## A&MLawn&Snow (May 22, 2014)

MSsnowplowing;1847126 said:


> I see a building behind that one, you should try and get that also.
> Offer a little discount to both of them, if you get both of them give them a 5% off the season rate. 10% if you really want both of them.
> As for your price NY guys would know better.
> A place like that here in CT in my area, I would be charging roughly around $4,000 to $5,000 just based on the picture to give you an idea.


I spoke to the gentleman about the building in the rear. It's the same office complex but for some reason they don't need the rear lot done for whatever reason. I offered him a 5% discount when I talked to him but he said he only needs the front lot.

Thank you everyone for your input. Very helpful!


----------

